# Hymer 700 S fuel consumption?



## joanldavis (May 12, 2013)

Hi all, We are looking to buy a Hymer 700 S (1988) 409D and wonder if anyone can help us with the fuel consumption we can expect from it?




site helper note -moved to Hymer forum, and more detail in title


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello Author

We have just downsized from a 1990 Hymer S670 (not because of consumption). I kept a record of every fill since purchase in 2002. Fuel consumption for the 2.9 diesel was 22.47 Av. mpg. 

Hope this helps.

Regards


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

joanldavis said:


> Hi all, We are looking to buy a Hymer 700 S (1988) 409D and wonder if anyone can help us with the fuel consumption we can expect from it?
> 
> site helper note -moved to Hymer forum, and more detail in title


I have the 1992 S700 on the 410D 5cyl diesel

My average consumption last year was 20 mpg

The max I have achieved was 25 mpg and the minimum 16 mpg

Some of the running was Solo but other times I was towing a Smart Car on a trailer.

Are you sure it is the 409D and not the 410D?

John


----------



## joanldavis (May 12, 2013)

Thanks for that. It is the 409D. Earlier version for the 1988 I suppose.


----------

